# A Military Christmas



## comiso90 (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all those troops away from home. Your family, friends and nation deeply appreciate your sacrifice!

.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2008)

Be safe.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2008)

I second both. Thanks for everything, and try to enjoy it if you can.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Merry Christmas to all those troops away from home. Your family, friends and nation deeply appreciate your sacrifice!
> 
> .



Amen to that, Comiso, and I echo those sentiments. Thank you all for being freedoms guardians and continuing the service that many of us passed along to you. The burdens are sometimes great, and for that, we truly are grateful. 

I wish you hot chow, some cookies from home and knowledge that back home, you are appreciated and thought about. Come home safe.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2008)

Echoing Njaco's comment ,Be safe guys


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2008)

Echoing all the comments here. Be safe


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2008)

Truer words couldn't be spoken.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all who serve and those that are away from home...


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2008)

Keep your head down, guys.......and thank you for what you do.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2008)

Please stay safe and sound so that you can return home to your families and friends...


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm 2700 miles away from friends and family and I was throwing myself a Pity Party when I realized, no one is sniping at me, trying to blow me up, no sand storms, I'm not on a ship at sea and a hot woman and cold beer are as close as the nearest bar...

Nope... no more pity party for me! I have it good!

.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you, one and all!!!


----------

